# First hay drop for starving horses a success



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. This is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i've heard about this before and thats pretty awesome that those people did something about it!!!! it makes me so mad to see horses like that!!!


----------



## barrelburner06 (Jan 29, 2011)

It broke my heart seeing them like that! I'm glad that all that hay and water tanks were donated. Wish I lived closer so I could lend a hand. There's some pretty horses in that bunch.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Wouldn't somebody have noticed over 400 horses running around in 200 square miles? 

At least they are getting the help they need now.


----------

